
Police target CUHK university as it holds HKIX which routes 99% of net traffic - larakerns
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hong_Kong_Internet_Exchange
======
larakerns
Most US outlets are not reporting on this part of the story of the siege of
CUHK university.

If the police seize control of the university, they can monitor / filter all
traffic. The whole city can go dark.

~~~
NotSammyHagar
So please add a link or 2 that does talk about the story? The wikipedia link
just describes the infrastructure.

~~~
larakerns
[https://tw.news.yahoo.com/%E6%B8%AF%E8%AD%A6%E6%94%BB%E4%B8%...](https://tw.news.yahoo.com/%E6%B8%AF%E8%AD%A6%E6%94%BB%E4%B8%AD%E5%A4%A7-%E7%B6%B2-%E9%80%99%E8%A3%A1%E5%87%BA%E4%BA%8B%E5%85%A8%E6%B8%AF%E7%84%A1%E7%B6%B2%E4%B8%8A-123011520.html)

[https://www.epochtimes.jp/p/2019/11/48996.html](https://www.epochtimes.jp/p/2019/11/48996.html)

~~~
supernova87a
Who are you, and why are you seeming to post these sources multiple times?
This is pure conspiracy theory through "news" sources that have highly dubious
credentials. HN shouldn't be fueling this kind of unsubstantiated speculation.

------
theseadroid
The linked wiki page has nothing to do with the title.

~~~
larakerns
Some articles (not in english)

[https://tw.news.yahoo.com/%E6%B8%AF%E8%AD%A6%E6%94%BB%E4%B8%...](https://tw.news.yahoo.com/%E6%B8%AF%E8%AD%A6%E6%94%BB%E4%B8%AD%E5%A4%A7-%E7%B6%B2-%E9%80%99%E8%A3%A1%E5%87%BA%E4%BA%8B%E5%85%A8%E6%B8%AF%E7%84%A1%E7%B6%B2%E4%B8%8A-123011520.html)

[https://www.epochtimes.jp/p/2019/11/48996.html](https://www.epochtimes.jp/p/2019/11/48996.html)

~~~
sdinsn
Epoch times is a newspaper created by the Falun Gong cult FYI.

~~~
yorwba
They're still okay for anything not related to Falun Gong, I think.

------
dmix
I wouldn't be surprised if the domestic HK security services haven't already
sunk their claws deep into this organization... Pretty much every pipe is
being tapped in western countries and I'm sure in Asia too.

Of course explicitly controlling it and manipulating it is a bit different.

This is probably a better article than the Wikipedia:

[https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/article/1269773/hong-
kon...](https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/article/1269773/hong-kongs-
internet-exchange-offers-snoopers-rich-pickings)

------
foobar_fighter
It is suggested in the Hacker News guidelines that one does not editorialize
the title of an article. The actual title of this Wikipedia article is "Hong
Kong Internet Exchange."

~~~
idoh
True, but this seems like a reasonable exception, in that it provides context
as to why post the link now.

~~~
deepsun
I haven't found anything about police in the article.

~~~
instantnoodler
Its why he posted the link. Not what the link is about.

------
supernova87a
Where is this conspiracy theory-level kind of news coming from? And who is
making this correlation?

~~~
larakerns
Some articles (not in english)

[https://tw.news.yahoo.com/%E6%B8%AF%E8%AD%A6%E6%94%BB%E4%B8%...](https://tw.news.yahoo.com/%E6%B8%AF%E8%AD%A6%E6%94%BB%E4%B8%AD%E5%A4%A7-%E7%B6%B2-%E9%80%99%E8%A3%A1%E5%87%BA%E4%BA%8B%E5%85%A8%E6%B8%AF%E7%84%A1%E7%B6%B2%E4%B8%8A-123011520.html)

[https://www.epochtimes.jp/p/2019/11/48996.html](https://www.epochtimes.jp/p/2019/11/48996.html)

~~~
supernova87a
My god, what are we spreading here? This is pure conspiracy theory through
"news" sources that have highly dubious credentials.

HN shouldn't be fueling this kind of unsubstantiated speculation.

~~~
markdown
> My god, what are we spreading here?

Putting aside whether or not the claims are true, why are you reacting as if
this is particularly damaging or shocking? It's factual that Beijing does seek
to censor and control information everywhere in China, and it's factual that
they're currently attacking CUHK.

~~~
supernova87a
The only purpose of this "story" is just like the goals of Russian-fueled (or
whoever) fake planted news -- to confuse and prevent people from having a
clear understanding of what's going on.

You advocate for allowing unsubstantiated news to be spread just because it
fits into your view of what China admittedly has done in the past?

Couldn't this story have been spread by the protestors to get people on their
side with fake motivations?

~~~
markdown
> You advocate for allowing unsubstantiated news to be spread just because it
> fits into your view of what China admittedly has done in the past?

I didn't say that. My comment was about your reaction.

> your view of what China admittedly has done in the past?

My view? The past?

> Couldn't this story have been spread by the protestors to get people on
> their side with fake motivations?

That very well could be. And if so they should keep that up. A Beijing
supporter being upset about fake news and propaganda is giving me the giggles.

~~~
supernova87a
I'm no Beijing supporter. I would hope that anyone, regardless of what they
think about any country or place, respects that news should contain the truth
and not open themselves up to manipulation regardless of which side it favors.

~~~
yorwba
In that case you could have left out the "My god, what are we spreading here?"
which seems overly dramatic to me.

You could also have substantiated "This is pure conspiracy theory through
"news" sources that have highly dubious credentials." by expanding on what
makes those news sources so dubious they deserve scare quotes, since not
everyone will be familiar with them.

Attributing the actions of one user to the whole community as in "HN shouldn't
be fueling this kind of unsubstantiated speculation." isn't great either.

------
daodedickinson
I've read conflicting claims on this, but I don't have the expertise to judge.
Some say much of HKIX is off-campus.

~~~
yorwba
As listed in the #Facilities section of the Wikipedia article.

